# crankshaft remilling



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Any one had a crankshaft turned/milled ?If so has it been working ? Who does this kind of work?

Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Problem is the bearings. Kawie only has three sizes and they are all for the stock unturned crank. Does anyone have a source for aftermarket rod bear inserts for these?


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I just spoke with someone and they told me that they weld it up and mill it down to stock. but they only done outboard motors.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

I would just get a crank kit from big_shannon he has reman cranks with new bearings and the rods set for $225 plus your old crank


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I talked to another guy off of high lifter.He is going to do it for 160 .I would have to send rods and crank.He is using automotive rod bearings.has any one heard of this?


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I have one of big Shannon's crank kits going in my rebuild. Great guy
To deal with. Not sure where he gets his bearings but they are aftermarket and stronger than stock so I'm told. He's got 840cc engines running his crank without any issues so I'd say they're strong enough. I'll find out as soon as mine is finished.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Why wouldn't ppl just do this every time? what is the neg side?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had mine done. seems to be holding up well. they're running a Cleveland Automotive bearing. I believe its the same bearing a Chevy 350 connecting rod has.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats good info. :bigok:


----------



## JRigdon (Oct 14, 2013)

Can I get some contact info on who can turn my crank and put automotive bearings in??


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

My 840 is running a big Shannon reman crank with stage 1 cams and it runs really well. He needs a core when you get one of his and he can only turn so much off for it to be usable.


----------



## Flow innovations (Sep 29, 2014)

How do you get in touch with big shannon


----------

